# Help! Baby ate two Midol! Call poison control?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My 18 month old ate some midol - I don't know how she got the bottle but obviously I need to lock up my pills. Anyways that's besides the point right now. Will this hurt her? Should I worry? I'm not sure how many she ate but they are bitter and there was spit out pieces on the floor. I think at most she ingested two. Should I call poison control?


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I would.


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, call. Its probably fine, but you don't know for sure until you call. Its no big deal to call and they'll reassure you or tell you what to do if its not okay. Thanks to poison control, I now know its okay for a 16 month old to eat an entire bottle of homeopathic teething tablets.


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

ITA. I also think it will be fine, but I would never hesitate to call poison control. Even if you're pretty sure there's no problem (like when my ds ate Tom's of Maine deodorant







) it's always worth it to get reassurance, and they tell you what kinds of symptoms you might see (like diarrhea or vomiting) if anything IS wrong.

ETA I just saw this was already an hour ago. Did you call? I hope they were helful and that everything is fine.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I have had to call poison control a couple different times and they have been nothing but supportive, calm and helpful. I wouldn't hesitate to call them again.
Wendi


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Did you call?
I hope. I think they're actually pretty cautious with possible acetaminophen overdose which is what is in midol so I wouldn't be shocked if they told you to take her in. (been there but ours was another medication--scary but he was fine)
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/acetaminophen/HO00002
It says to watch for nausea, vomiting, lethargy, pain and antidote needs to be given within 8 to 10 hours. I'm guessing she didn't get enough but I'd want to be sure.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Did you call?
I hope. I think they're actually pretty cautious with possible acetaminophen overdose which is what is in midol so I wouldn't be shocked if they told you to take her in. (been there but ours was another medication--scary but he was fine)
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/acetaminophen/HO00002
It says to watch for nausea, vomiting, lethargy, pain and antidote needs to be given within 8 to 10 hours. I'm guessing she didn't get enough but I'd want to be sure.









This. I"d either call or just take baby in. I wouldn't wait around at all.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

Call. Poison Control is not going to report you or harrass you or anything. They're a great resource. Don't hesitate!!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes I called..I was able to count the pills and find out the most she might have had is 3. They said she wasn't at a toxic level for any of the ingredients but because it has caffeine that she might be jittery. Yikes, was that ever true! She ate them in the morning, didn't nap and then stayed away until 10:00 pm!! She normally naps 1-2 hours and goes to bed at 6:30 pm. She was totally wired. They said it was like she had drank 1-2 cups of coffee. But alls well that ends well.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoElias;*
Yes, call. Its probably fine, but you don't know for sure until you call. Its no big deal to call and they'll reassure you or tell you what to do if its not okay. Thanks to poison control, I now know its okay for a 16 month old to eat an entire bottle of homeopathic teething tablets.









Couldn't read this and not post.









I would never worry about any homeopathic remedy being poisonous unless the inert ingredients were dangerous, and they usually aren't. I bet anyone could eat a whole bottle of anything homeopathic and not be affected.







: James Randi routinely eats a bottle of homeopathic sleeping pills (which contain microscopic bits of caffeine














during presentations on homeopathy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWE1t...4F470D&index=3


----------

